

MIT's bluetooth bicycling motor unveiled in Copenhagen - dc2k08
http://www.popsci.com/science/article/2009-12/mits-copenhagen-wheel-makes-your-bike-smarter-while-giving-you-boost

======
Kliment
Regenerative braking is cool and all, but what benefit does the Bluetooth link
bring? It can't provide directional information, so no go for maps and such,
apparently the only value there is so they can market it as part of the iPhone
hype haze. Bluetooth use is also a battery drain. I don't like this.

------
dc2k08
regurgitated from: <http://news.cnet.com/8301-11386_3-10415648-76.html>

------
dingydoon
nice, innit?

